# 16er Kinderrad mit Automatix / besserer Übersetzung: Ideensammlung



## Mac-M (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Sohn fährt derzeit ein Frog 43 und steigt demnächst auf das Woom 3 um, was noch im Keller steht. Leider strampelt er sich auf dem Frog schon kaputt, fährt fast nur im Stehen. Ich befürchte da Frust beim Umstieg aufs Woom, da die Übersetzung einfach nicht passen dürfte.
Was nun tun?

Kann ich die Übersetzung beim Woom einfach ändern?
Woher bekomme ich alternativ ein passendes Hinterrad mit automatix?
Doch in den sauren Apfel beißen und gebraucht ein automatix Komplettrad schießen und das Woom verkaufen?
...

Für 20 Zoll mit Schaltung ist er defintiv zu klein (3 Jahre und kurz gewachsen).


Bin für alle Ideen dankbar!

Danke

Martin


----------



## Binem (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo Martin, das Problem kenne ich ...
auf dem platten Land sollte das ändern der Übersetzung mit einem größeren Kettenblatt/ anderer Kurbel möglich sein.  Bei uns mit Hügeln keine Lösung .
Automatix  Hinterräder habe ich nie gesehen, wenn dann nur Naben zum halben Preis einen gebrauchten  Kinderrades mit Automatix.

Wir hatten zwischenzeitlich ein Puky alu mit 3 Gang Nabe Drehschaltung in 18". Nicht das Optimum, hat aber für uns funktioniert, ist aber auch schon 6 Jahre her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo,
aufgrund des geschriebenen schließe ich zunächst erstmal auf einen zu niedrigen Sattel, da dein Junge ja recht kurz zu sein scheint und ständig aufsteht.
Eventuell reicht es auch schon den Sattel hoch zu bringen(Beine sitzend bis zu Pedale ausgestreckt) und ihm versuchen das aufsteigen vor dem Sattel beizubringen, er scheint ja bereits etwas länger zu fahren.
Dann kannst du die Notwendigkeit einer Übersetzungsänderung noch mal neu betrachten, da dann deutlich ergonomischer und kraftvoller pedaliert werden kann.

Ansonsten gibt es hier schon einige Beiträge zur Automatix, wir hatten eine und fanden sie einfach nur zu schwer.


----------



## null-2wo (20. Januar 2021)

die automatix wird seit 2016 nicht mehr gebaut und die gevrauchtpreise erreichen langsam das niveu der ex-neupreise.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Dann kannst du die Notwendigkeit einer Übersetzungsänderung noch mal neu betrachten, da dann deutlich ergonomischer und kraftvoller pedaliert werden kann.
> 
> Ansonsten gibt es hier schon einige Beiträge zur Automatix, wir hatten eine und fanden sie einfach nur zu schwer.


Erster Absatz +1 der sehr oft zu findende Fehler Sattel zu niedrig bei Kids... 

Zu 2.. ja es ist bei KU z.b. fast 700gr schwerer als das Original LR unseren Kids hat die Automatix mehr gebracht als geschadet...


----------



## joglo (20. Januar 2021)

Genau, zur Automatix ist schon viel hier gesagt und gestritten worden.
Es gab auch noch bis vor kurzem bei Kubikes ein komplettes 16" HR mit Automatix für 99€ zu kaufen.
Allerdings war mit der Automatix auch oft Gebastle nötig weil die Einbaubreite nicht gepasst hat.
Einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzten.

Nach meiner persönliche Meinung nach ist überhaupt nicht schade, dass es die Automatix nicht mehr gibt.
Das Ding war horrorschwer und mies gemacht.
Schrott wird selbst bei einem eigentlich interessanten Einsatzzweck nicht besser... *🙁*

Ich hatte mal extra so ein HR mit Automatix bei Kubikes gekauft und wollte das in eben ein Woom 3 basteln, nachdem ich das Rad aber in der Hand gehalten habe, hatte ich für mich beschlossen dass ich nie-und-nimmer so einen Zementstein in ein Kinderrad für einen 20kg Kind einbauen werde.

Mein Tipp: lieber mit der Übersetzung spielen einen guten Kompromiss fürs Radeln-lernen zu erreichen und wenn Kinder wirklich eine Varianz brauchen weil längere Touren oder schon sichere Biker, dann auf's nächste Bike mit Schaltung wechseln...
Gab hier auch welche die schon mal ne Schaltung ans 16er geschraubt haben.

Das Woom3 ist aber durch die BMX-ähnliche Geo mit hohen Lenker sowieso kein guter Vergleich.
Das passen andere gute Kinderbikes mit 20" Rädern auch schon.
Empfohlene Größe Woom3 von 105-120cm. Ab 105cm passen einige Bikes mit 20" Rädern wie Kubikes 20S, Vpace Max 20, Naloo Chameleon 20, alle mit Schaltung auch schon.
Natürlich wäre die Innenbeinlänge aussagekräftiger.


----------



## Ivenl (20. Januar 2021)

Ich will den Streit hier nicht neu entfachen. Nur Ideen einstreuen.
Willst du das 16' Rad länger nutzen? Dann würde ich ne automatix kaufen, der Vorteil wiegt das Gewicht deutlich auf.
Siehst du 16' als Übergangsgröße? Dann bleib beim Standard und Kauf danach ein 20' small Rad, der Unterschied vom woom 3 zum Pyro 20s ist echt nicht viel.
Wir haben woom, frog, kubikes und er in 16' gekauft, dass automatix ist sicherlich das schnellste, wenn die Kinder es drauf anlegen, der 20' small Rahmen funktioniert aber auf Asphalt fast zeitgleich (vlt 5cm Wachstum nötig)


----------



## daniel77 (20. Januar 2021)

Ich hab für unseren Kleinen ein gebrauchtes Canyon Offspring AL 16 geschossen. Das Ding hat die Automatix verbaut.
Überzeugt bin ich nicht davon, zumal das 16er in meinen Augen noch nicht zum "richtigen" biken genutzt wird und jeder kleine Berg zum Hindernis wird. Das 20"er ist das erste richtige Bike, eine Schaltung macht hier Sinn und ist in Verbindung mit den grösseren Rädern zu ersten Touren geeignet.
Von daher gebe ich der Automatix im Canyon mal eine Chance, wenn der Kleine das 16er aber wie der Grosse nutzt, also eher spielerisch, dann fliegt die Automatix raus und wir freuen uns über ein leichetres Velo.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Ich hab für unseren Kleinen ein gebrauchtes Canyon Offspring AL 16 geschossen. Das Ding hat die Automatix verbaut.
> Überzeugt bin ich nicht davon, zumal das 16er in meinen Augen noch nicht zum "richtigen" biken genutzt wird und jeder kleine Berg zum Hindernis wird. Das 20"er ist das erste richtige Bike, eine Schaltung macht hier Sinn und ist in Verbindung mit den grösseren Rädern zu ersten Touren geeignet.
> Von daher gebe ich der Automatix im Canyon mal eine Chance, wenn der Kleine das 16er aber wie der Grosse nutzt, also eher spielerisch, dann fliegt die Automatix raus und wir freuen uns über ein leichetres Velo.


Sobald Hügel im Spiel sind oder ältere Geschwister profitieren die kurzen davon... 
Hab Bein kleinen auch erst zurück gebaut, glaub für keine 2 Wochen, danach ist die Automatix wieder reingekommen.. ging gleich deutlich besser, kleine Hügel haben den schrecken verloren, und er war nicht Mahr ganz so schnell komplett von der großen Schwester angehängt...


----------



## Ivenl (20. Januar 2021)

Eigentlich muss ich ja nie was schreiben, weil ich 99% @delphi1507 Meinung bin.
Nur zur Ergänzung, dass Canyon ist auch deutlich deutlich schwerer als das kubikes, Scheibe und co machen fast 2kg aus.


----------



## delphi1507 (20. Januar 2021)

Ivenl schrieb:


> Eigentlich muss ich ja nie was schreiben, weil ich 99% @delphi1507 Meinung bin.
> Nur zur Ergänzung, dass Canyon ist auch deutlich deutlich schwerer als das kubikes, Scheibe und co machen fast 2kg aus.


Danke. 
OK das macht das Canyon noch uninteressanter als es durch die Firma ohnehin schon ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (20. Januar 2021)

Das Konzept vom Canyon mit dem grossen Vorderrad ist schon interessant. Es wird von mir noch optimiert, Automatix fliegt raus, Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze in leicht, wenn’s geht tubeless. Da sollte schon ein Kilo fallen.....
Da wir viel auf Trails unterwegs sind und der Kleine sicher dem Grossen nacheifern wird ist eine vernünftige bergab Performance wichtig.


----------



## Mac-M (21. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank für Eure Zahlreichen Antworten! Ich sehe, mit den Überlegungen / dem Problem bin ich nicht alleine...


Der Kleine ist halt grad 3, 20 Zoll sind da noch weit entfernt. Nach dem 16er Woom3 steht schon ein Naloo Camealeon 20 bereit. Was ich btw. echt klasse finde!
Sattel höher steht auch demnächst an, wie gesagt, er ist halt ziemlich kurz. Das bringt defintiv was, aber das Grundproblem bleibt.
Die Diskussionen über die automatix habe ich ebenfalls gelesen, ich würds eigentlich schon gerne ausprobieren. Hab mir auch gerade nochmal das Canyon angesehen, aber das ist dann doch zu gross. Zumal ja auch nur noch gebraucht verfügbar
Aktuell würde ich erstmal dazu tendieren, das Kettenblatt zu wechseln, weil Flachland hier. Kennt jemand eine Kettenblattkombination, die er direkt fürs Woom3 empfehlen könnte (die dann auch passt)? Sowas hab ich nämlich noch nie gemacht... ;-)


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Januar 2021)

Mac-M schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Zahlreichen Antworten! Ich sehe, mit den Überlegungen / dem Problem bin ich nicht alleine...
> 
> 
> Der Kleine ist halt grad 3, 20 Zoll sind da noch weit entfernt. Nach dem 16er Woom3 steht schon ein Naloo Camealeon 20 bereit. Was ich btw. echt klasse finde!
> ...


Je nach dem kann auch das Ritzel auf der Nabe gewechselt werden, eventuell die einfachere Lösung! 
Mittlerweile ist meine Automatix Erstnutzerin auf dem grünen Rad unterwegs.


----------



## I_am_X (21. Januar 2021)

Was ist denn für ein Ritzel verbaut? Die Dinger kosten 3,50 Euro, gibt es mit allen möglichen Zähnen und sind fix gewechselt, Kette anpassen und gut iss. Kettenblatt wäre dann der deutlich teurere nächste Schritt.


----------



## tjm_ (21. Januar 2021)

Mac-M schrieb:


> Aktuell würde ich erstmal dazu tendieren, das Kettenblatt zu wechseln, weil Flachland hier. Kennt jemand eine Kettenblattkombination, die er direkt fürs Woom3 empfehlen könnte (die dann auch passt)? Sowas hab ich nämlich noch nie gemacht... ;-)


Kannst du überhaupt ohne weiteres das Kettenblatt wechseln? Nur die erste Generation des Woom 3 hatte Kettenblatt und Kurbel separat, seitdem sind die zu einem Bauteil verpresst. Willst du bei denen das Kettenblatt tauschen, musst du auch die Kurbel tauschen.

t.


----------



## Mac-M (24. Januar 2021)

Danke nochmal, ich denke, wenn dann gehe ich erstmal den Weg mit dem Tausch des Ritzels, das klingt nach ner überschaubaren Aktion. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

